# hide booting command-list GRUB messages

## fikiz

Hi everybody.

I need to hide ANY message shown by GRUB. I already have 'timeout 0' and 'hiddenmenu' in my grub.conf,

but it still shows some lines while loading the kernel:

```
Booting command-list

root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda2 ro

[Linux bzImage....]

...

```

I didn't found anything about how to remove this message.

Thank you for you help.

----------

## richard.scott

what about adding:

```
terminal --silent console
```

(just guessing here)

----------

## fikiz

You're saying to add that line inside grub.conf? or where?

----------

## richard.scott

yep, in grub.conf... somewhere near the start.

----------

## fikiz

No effect  :Sad: 

the Booting command-list is still there.

any other suggestion?

----------

## richard.scott

you could try:

```
terminal --silent serial
```

it will output to the serial port.

or you could look at the grub.conf on a system that does what your after to see how they do it?

Rich

----------

## fikiz

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> terminal --silent serial
> ```
> ...

 

nope. still no effect.

 *Quote:*   

> or you could look at the grub.conf on a system that does what your after to see how they do it?

 

clever idea. I'll look for distributions that do what I need.

----------

## nordic bro

imo this is annoying because I never had this before upgrading ~3 months ago and can't figure out how to stop it.  grub was r0.97-r3 then and -r9 now; reverted to that grub/grub-install but didn't fix it.  grub.conf is the same I had been using before this started happening.

I thought maybe it was the upgraded fbsplash but booted w/o fbsplash in grub.conf and nothing changed.  although now I vaguely remember there was some new technique or img the kernel compile opt needed to have inserted or something - do you use fbsplash?  if not I don't need to compile a clean kernel to see if that's it.

----------

## fikiz

I'm pretty sure these text lines are displayed by grub, because when they appear the kernel isn't loaded yet. There's nothing you could do inside the kernel to stop this grub behaviour. Hope I'm going wrong.

Anyway, if it matters, I'm showing the boot splash screen using splashy on a Debian Lenny system.

----------

## nordic bro

I figured it was controlled by grub too except I'm (re)using a functionally identical grub.conf from my old sytem (stage3+ chroot install then made it my new /; this grub output was never there before then).  

and afaik the only difference between the 'working' grub and this one is gentoo -rN changes - I looked over notes drilling down here http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-boot/grub/ but didn't notice anything.

I tried a second time downgrading/reinstalling my previous grub rev but no change - maybe it's using a new gentoo patch which didn't exist originally, maybe a previously uneeded grub opt is now necessary?  I have no idea but if cleanly replacing grub w/my 'working' rev and its grub.conf won't return behavior that used to exist then I don't know...

----------

## richard.scott

when you downgraded grub, did you re-install your mbr?

----------

## nordic bro

yeah, unmerged, checked that all /lib files were gone, moved /boot/grub, emerge'd my old rev, ran "grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda".

----------

